# Ex pat bars with entertainment



## kez126 (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi all, arriving next week in Larnaca, will be staying in that area for a while. Can you tell me if there are any ex pat bars with entertainment this time of year, as me and my partner like a good night out! Any suggestions much appreciated, thanks x


----------



## cypriotsid (Mar 5, 2009)

Here is one for pafos but not other side of island

Paphos Information Menu


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi Kez126,
You will find loads of expat bars in Larnaca, particularly in the Mackenzie area, or on the outskirts around the Lordos Beach hotel near the CTO beach at Pyla or along the Dhekelia Road at Oroklini. There are far to many to list. However I don't know how good they are as we go to local tavernas.


----------



## lcraggs2004 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Kez126
I also live in Larnaka.
There are a lot of places to frequent. Me and my hubby like the following places for weekends:
Oasis , Barbella, Skylight (all on the Dhekelia Road) 
Skylight has greek music on Saturday nights
Oasis has kareoke on Fridays (as does Skylight) 
BarBella has just been taken over and is in the process of becoming UK and local friendly. (will be hosting quiz nights / live bands / kareoke / race nights / pool competitions etc etc ) 

Another bar we go to sometimes is: The meeting pub (quiz night but can't remember which night) 

Hope this helps
Lorraine


----------

